# Female Bishop Takes Helm of Episcopal Church



## CDM (Nov 6, 2006)

See this article here.

Wearing multicolored vestments that represent a new dawn, Bishop Katharine Jefferts Schori formally took office yesterday as the first woman to lead the Episcopal Church and promised to seek healing and wholeness in a denomination threatened by schism.

[...]

Native American "smudgers" -- incense-bearing tribal leaders, mostly from Episcopal missions in Jefferts Schori's Nevada diocese -- filled the gothic cathedral with the aroma of smoldering cedar, sage and sweet grass.

A barefoot Chinese-style dancer waved aquamarine streamers. An African American gospel choir from Philadelphia sang "This is the Day." A female rabbi, an imam and an Anglican archbishop from South Africa presented Jefferts Schori with oil, representing the healing arts.

In the culminating rite of transition, her predecessor, Bishop Frank T. Griswold, handed her a gold and silver staff. She wore a chasuble and miter of purple, yellow, red and orange, representing the colors of sunrise.

Rowan Williams, the archbishop of Canterbury and spiritual leader of the worldwide Anglican Communion, sent an emissary to offer his "prayers and best wishes" for her nine-year term. "She will take on this responsibility in the most challenging times," he said.

[...]

Jefferts Schori, who is married to a theoretical mathematician and has a 25-year-old daughter serving as an Air Force pilot, voted in 2003 to confirm the election of New Hampshire Bishop V. Gene Robinson, the first openly gay Anglican prelate. She has also supported blessings for same-sex couples, and she has said that, although she believes in salvation through Jesus, she does not think Christianity is the only path to God.​
A sliver of light in the darkness:

Those positions fall on one side of an increasingly bitter fault line in the U.S. church. Seven of the 111 Episcopal dioceses have rejected her authority, though they have stopped short of formally breaking away from the denomination. Some individual parishes have cut all ties to the Episcopal Church and have affiliated with more orthodox Anglican provinces overseas.

When delegates to the General Convention elected Jefferts Schori on June 18, "it was just one more thing -- but a highly symbolic one -- which caused us to consider whether we wish to continue in the Episcopal Church," said Warren Thrasher, a lay leader at Northern Virginia's 1,500-member Truro Church.​
See this post in Cranach from WorldMag Blog.

 ...... 
... ... 
 ... 
................


----------



## kvanlaan (Nov 6, 2006)

The tone of the inaugerational ceremony's article begs the question: Was anyone reading from/holding an actual *Bible* or was it just a big multicultural kum-bai-ya session? Was there a GLTB dance-troup doing their thing at the front of the procession? That would have set it off nicely.

I remember researching the Trinity Episcopalian church in NYC (hundreds of years old) and finding that their website was focusing on their wonderful 'new' approach to the Lord's Supper: Clown Eucharist. Yep, the female pastor was dressed up like a clown, painted face and all, and waxing poetic on how much more fun it is for everyone. 'Cuz, ya know, the point of the Lord's Supper is for everyone to have fun, right?


----------



## Scott (Nov 6, 2006)

The Clown Worship service, complete with video


----------



## Robin (Nov 7, 2006)

Hey guys...I just worked at one of these events.

The ordination of a woman priest (priestess); multi-cultural/smorgasboard religio/spirito with a Superbowl half-time style show. They handed out talismans "hand-crosses" which are ergonomically shaped wooden crosses held in the hand while praying (sort of a smoodgy shape to them.)

The "Blasphometer" was off the chart! One of the praise anthems was "Lord of the Dance." No, Michael Flatley of Riverdance couldn't make it -- Jesus was the Lord in this tune (set to "Simple Gifts.") There's a pictograph for us, Jesus step-dancing!

One interesting thing was...amidst all this, the true Gospel did get in there somehow! Amazing, really. Whether folks took it the right way, who knows. I only know that the Scriptures were read and the Gospel was there. The Eucharist was another matter, entirely. I also happen to know the priest-lady doesn't believe the Bible (go figure.) She means well, I suppose -- wants to help people, Etc.

Anyone hear about the "U2-charist" services being held across the nation in this denom? U2's music the focal point in Holy Communion. No kidding.....

As Kim Riddlebarger put it "please make it stop."

(hands over eyes)

Robin


----------



## rjlynam (Nov 7, 2006)

Deny that the Bible is the inerrant, infallible word of God, and there's really no depth to which it is possible to sink.

Sadly, it's happened time and time again.


----------



## kvanlaan (Nov 7, 2006)

I tremble for my country when I reflect that God is just; that his justice cannot sleep forever. -Thomas Jefferson-

Given a talent, they wouldn't just bury it in the ground, they'd spend it on drugs and hookers.


----------



## kvanlaan (Nov 7, 2006)

Also, I was listening to the earth-shattering sermon by Paul Washer and heard an interesting tangent. He goes into the responsibilities of those who teach and the punishment for leading believers astray. May I just say: yikes.


----------

